# Look who Sunset Lake Ranch is getting!!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just found out that my kennel from South Carolina is FULL!!!!! I am so excited to be adding these two kids to my herd from Tina at Laurel Haven!!!!!

Sunset Lake Ranch is proud to announce the additions of two new babies that will be joining us after weaning!

Laurel Haven SH Napi *S- buckling










Dam-

Hill's Country PR Warpaint 8*D AR1832

Sire: Lost Pines Prince +*S
SS: Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood ++*S 
SD: MCH Goodwood Fox 2*D

Dam: Raz Zoo's Chocolate Silk 7*D
DS: Prairie Wood Blue Eyes Bandit
DD: Stonewall's Chocolate Swirl 6*D

Sire

Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie*S

Sire: ARMCH Caesar's Villa CBS Stetson ++*S
SS: Stonewall's Midnight Cowboy ++*S
SD: Goodwood Mindy*D

Dam: Stonewall's Serena *D AR 'VG'
DS: Stonewall's Jumpin Jack Flash
DD: Willows Avalanche

Then we were also able to add to the kennel -

Laurel Haven unnamed doeling!!!!










dam-

Gypsy Moon Mystique Morning

Sire: Buttin'Heads Zip of Champagne*S 
SS: Twin Creeks BW Zip Drive *S
SD: ARMCH Buttin'Heads Bryedal Veil 2*D

Dam: Doublegate PAL Morning Glory 
DS: CH/MCH Piddlin Acres Dancer's Libido*S 
DD: Doublegate TT Goldylocks

Sire -

Buttin'Heads Kiwi Sunrise
ADGA/AGS Registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck
Born on February 12, 2008

Sire: CH Buttin'Heads MoH Rising Son
SS: Creek Road Hudson +S
SD: CH/MCH Buttin'Heads Carmen Sandiego

Dam: CH Buttin'Heads Black Iredsh Rose
DS: Buttin'Heads Galziping Ghost *S
DD: CH /ARMCH Buttin'Heads Wedding Song 3*D E

I am so stoked about adding this pair to my herd in a couple months ----


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cool! Congrats! :drool: you're gonna have to let me borrow that buckling from you sometime. Love those pedigrees.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

AHHHHH they are Sooooooooo adorable!!! Congrats. :leap:

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so super stoked!!!!

Talitha - my bucks are not going to be available for lease for quite sometime - if ever..... sorry. I am planning on only solely using them on my girls and keeping the lines very tight to build my herd back up.... but if I decide to do any outside breeding - I will let you know :thumb:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Understandable. :thumb: well, if you ever do lease, let me know. :drool:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

But we will have some nice babies available for sale!!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

so cute...congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

already counting the babies they will have and they are only a couple days old :slapfloor: true goat owner :roll: or obsessed not sure which :shades:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute.  

Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh...cute cute!! Congrats!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What great news, I know you have to be happy about that. I am thrilled to be getting my three in. So funny as soon as we think we are done getting goats we make room for more or replace what we were happy with 6 months ago. LOL


----------

